# Glock dropped in Drano



## Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

> in just a few minutes, a Glock fanboy will come by and post a link to a test where a Glock was put in a blender filled with Drano, sulfuric acid, Coca-Cola, piranha, and 2 pounds of industrial diamonds. A CAT D8 bulldozer was then dropped on it from 1000 feet. The owner picked up the Glock, chambered a 155mm HE round, hit a post-it note at 917 miles, and then proceeded to run 726,761 rounds of Wolf ammo coated with Gorilla Glue with no failures.



http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=264379


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 27, 2007)

I dont care who you are -- that's funny.

Friends don't let friends buy Glocks.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 29, 2007)

M14 Shooter said:


> I dont care who you are -- that's funny.
> 
> Friends don't let friends buy Glocks.



Can't say I'm much of a Glock fan myself.  I prefer 1911A1 - style handguns.  That would be followed by SAA's.  Plastic is WAY down the list.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 29, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Can't say I'm much of a Glock fan myself.  I prefer 1911A1 - style handguns.  That would be followed by SAA's.  Plastic is WAY down the list.



I prefer high capacity magazines, the 1911 holds 7 rounds, 8 if you put one in the chamber first. That just is not going to do much good in a lot of situations you would truly need a weapon for. I own a 9mm Taurus. I prefer it because I fired 9mm all those years in the Corps. When I practice and stay in  shape I am a VERY good shot.

I also have an M1 Carbine for close work that a hand gun just won't do and an M1 Garand 30.06 for the stopping power and that reach you might need farther than 200 yards. I should own a shotgun as well, but I do not like them.

Of course at the moment I am a fat old slob that hasn't fired a weapon in 3 years, probably couldn't hit much past 10 feet in my condition.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 29, 2007)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I prefer high capacity magazines, the 1911 holds 7 rounds, 8 if you put one in the chamber first. That just is not going to do much good in a lot of situations you would truly need a weapon for. I own a 9mm Taurus. I prefer it because I fired 9mm all those years in the Corps. When I practice and stay in  shape I am a VERY good shot.
> 
> I also have an M1 Carbine for close work that a hand gun just won't do and an M1 Garand 30.06 for the stopping power and that reach you might need farther than 200 yards. I should own a shotgun as well, but I do not like them.
> 
> Of course at the moment I am a fat old slob that hasn't fired a weapon in 3 years, probably couldn't hit much past 10 feet in my condition.



This argument is older than us, with no sign of letup.  One, you can get 10 rd mags for 1911A1-style handguns.  Have about 6 of them myself.  

As far as situations, I always have one (mag) in the weapon and a replacement.  If I actually need more than 18 rounds, I probably need an M-16 instead of a handgun.

I DO have a Browning Hi Power in 9mm.  With me, it's more the style of the weapon than the size of the round.  I DO have a preference to the 1911A1 style because that's what I started out with.

I'm also a firm believer in the fact that with mag capacity topped out at 10, 10 rounds of 45 ACP semi-jacketed HPs are better than 10 rds of 9mm JHPs.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 29, 2007)

BTW ... your M1 is 30-06 and not .308 (7.62 mm)?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 29, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> BTW ... your M1 is 30-06 and not .308 (7.62 mm)?



YES, I have a WW2 M1, that was the round it fired, the .308 came much later and is a modification. Though I think during testing in the 30's they may have tested both rounds.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 29, 2007)

RetiredGySgt said:


> YES, I have a WW2 M1, that was the round it fired, the .308 came much later and is a modification. Though I think during testing in the 30's they may have tested both rounds.



Interesting.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 29, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Can't say I'm much of a Glock fan myself.  I prefer 1911A1 - style handguns.  That would be followed by SAA's.  Plastic is WAY down the list.



I only own one 1911 - a Springfield TRP - but it's by far my favorite handgun (other than the S&W K22 that my grampa gave me - the sentimental value for that one is immeasurable).

I'm currently looking to purchase a Colt Delta Elite - really craving some 10mm action


----------



## Gunny (Sep 30, 2007)

snowman said:


> I only own one 1911 - a Springfield TRP - but it's by far my favorite handgun (other than the S&W K22 that my grampa gave me - the sentimental value for that one is immeasurable).
> 
> I'm currently looking to purchase a Colt Delta Elite - really craving some 10mm action



What is the appeal of the 10mm?


----------



## Ninja (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 30, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> What is the appeal of the 10mm?



It is a heavy round in a newer frame. Though have they fixed the problem with the power wearing out the slide mechanism?


----------



## Gunny (Sep 30, 2007)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is a heavy round in a newer frame. Though have they fixed the problem with the power wearing out the slide mechanism?



Last I heard, they were cutting down the power of the round because as you point out, it was wrecking guns fast.  I just never had any real interest in the 10mm or the .40 S&W.  Both were designed to outperform the .45 ACP, and IMO, both fail miserably.  Unless of course, you want a gun that has to be tuned every 500 rounds.


----------



## Shooter1/1 (Sep 5, 2008)

the 10mm keeps comming up and getting it's ugly head smacked down. the only place that round ever did much good was in a Tom Clancey Novel. 

RE the great 1911 v combat tuperware debate:
a steel gun invented over 100 years ago on a stolen design is the most blessed of all the combat pistols. through three major engagements this pistol kicked but and still dose in the MARSOC community. 
The Plastic gun with no positive safety (you know except the three internal ones) has been purchased by darn near every PD from NY to the left coast.

so where is this going?

a pistol instructor who goes by "The Burner" one told a group of us wanabe pistoleros that in comps he shot the most tricked out 1911 that who ever was sponsoring him could provide. on the streets, he carried a Glock. I will talke the reliablity of the glock  when it comes to defending my loved ones.


----------



## mike45acp (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry best gun made love my Glock 21


----------



## Mauser (Sep 27, 2008)

M14 Shooter said:


> Friends don't let friends buy Glocks.


 
Unless they want their friend to own a pistol that works really, really well.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 28, 2008)

Mauser said:


> Unless they want their friend to own a pistol that works really, really well.



In your opinion.


----------



## Mauser (Sep 29, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> In your opinion.


 
Based on personal experience.

I used to be an anti-Glocker too, but now I carry one every day.

They're simply the most reliable pistols I've ever owned, and I've owned quite a few over the years.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 29, 2008)

Mauser said:


> I carry one



I believe Heath Ledger did too... In Brokeback Mountain.



Just kidding. If it works for you, it works for you.


----------



## mike45acp (Sep 29, 2008)

OK where can I find that test being done Mike


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I prefer high capacity magazines, the 1911 holds 7 rounds, 8 if you put one in the chamber first. That just is not going to do much good in a lot of situations you would truly need a weapon for. I own a 9mm Taurus. I prefer it because I fired 9mm all those years in the Corps. When I practice and stay in  shape I am a VERY good shot.
> 
> I also have an M1 Carbine for close work that a hand gun just won't do and an M1 Garand 30.06 for the stopping power and that reach you might need farther than 200 yards. I should own a shotgun as well, but I do not like them.
> 
> Of course at the moment I am a fat old slob that hasn't fired a weapon in 3 years, probably couldn't hit much past 10 feet in my condition.



if the last paragraph is so....you need the shotgun...i dont have a handgun.
i prefer the lock and load sounds....of a shotgun...that does away with 99% of the problems.

so if you guys were gonna recommend a hand gun for a 55 yr old woman....wears bifocals....can already shot a shotgun or rifle damned well...
what would you think?  Me, i tend to like the ladies guns....a 25 or something....small...o face it i am a sucker for the pearl handles..what can i say...but i would like something that has more of a punch.

stylish photos of the hand guns would enhance your recommendation


----------



## Mauser (Oct 3, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't recommend anything less than a .380 for self defense.


----------



## Lycurgus (Nov 26, 2008)

In the house I always keep a short 12ga. 4 buckshot rounds followed by 2 deer slugs. Middle of the night, half asleep I want to hit the entire room before I turn on the lights to turn out their lights with the slugs. That is more humane than leting the dog have them or letting the wife shoot them!  

I carry a very small and light weight S&W 908 on my person, simply because it is very easy to carry. However, I too favor the 1911. 

As for Glock, they have their place. They are light and can carry 15 / .357 rounds, in a compact frame. I believe it is the Glock 32. For a everyday carry anyplace firearm, it meets the purpose well and they are reliable. I carry a North American Arms .22 mag as my backup or my pocket gun. 

Again, each persons possible risks are a little bit different. For my daily deal, most likely it's going to be up close and personal with one or two people at the most. Even the little .22 mag can get me out of harms way. 

I have never owned a Glock but have fired them many times. I spend half of my time on two wheels, so I am going to give them a look. It's hard to find that stopping power in such a light to carry frame. 

Our largest show of the year is this weekend. I am going to take a look at the Colt Defender before I purchase anything. I have fired them several times, it is compact, I'm a Colt fan, but the weight may be too much for on the bike all the time. 

If anyone has owned the Defender I would welcome some feedback.


----------



## Duke505 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am a fan of the XD line up. I feel they are just as reliable as Glock and come with more safety features.  I have shot both, and I will choose to carry my XD or PX4 Storm Sc over the Glock.


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gunny said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I dont care who you are -- that's funny.
> ...



Have a 1911 myself. Keep it in the drawer right next to the bed loaded with hollow points. 

But I hear ya about the SAA's. I've been waiting for the right time to buy this puppy. A Uberti, 1873 Cattleman, Desperado, replica. Nice thing about these revolvers is, they have a trigger gaurd, so you can carry a round in every hole. Unlike the old SAA's. You had to keep one hole empty in those, unless you didn't mind the idea of bumping the hammer and shooting your leg off.


----------



## ForexGuides (May 8, 2009)

Hi,
Glock dropped in Drano?
I dont know....
can any body tell what is the right....


----------



## Burp (May 8, 2009)

I have had a 19 for years.  Never had a problem.  One of the easiest weapons to use I have ever had.

Love my Glock.


----------

